# Milan: da lunedì ci sarà Eliott. Ma attenzione alle sorprese.



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

*La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X. 

Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì. 

Ieri Fassone era a Londra con Li. Erano lì con Elliott oppure ad occuparsi della cessione del club? O entrambe le cose? 

Li poi potrebbe aprire un contenzioso col fondo, ma avrebbe pochissime possibilità di successo. Lo stesso, se si presentasse, sempre lunedì, con i 32 milioni.

Elliott, se subentrerà, garantirà la gestione del club al posto di Li. Difficilmente i tifosi potranno sognare grandi investimenti sul mercato, ma non si può escludere nulla. Difficile anche dire a quale cifra Elliott potrà rivendere il club. In ogni caso meno dei 740 milioni che Li versò a Berlusconi. La vendita del club potrebbe essere rapida o richiedere mesi.

*Il Corriere della Sera* in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts. 

E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano.

*Repubblica* in edicola: il Milan da oggi è nelle mani del fondo Elliott che dovrebbe dare il via ad un'asta trasparente attraverso la quale rivendere il club rossonero. Potrebbero essere necessari dei mesi. 

Davvero difficile spiegare l'investimento da parte di Li, che ha perso tutto per 32 milioni. Una vicenda poco chiara.

*Il Sole 24 Ore*: lunedì la verità sul futuro del Milan. Elliott pronto a subentrare ma Li non si arrende. Il cinese punta a far arrivare i soldi lunedì e poi a vendere il club entro venerdì. Parte stia trattando con un russo. Ma potrebbe essere troppo tardi per lui. 

Elliott potrebbe cedere subito il Milan a Commisso, ai Ricketts oppure a Ross.

*Tuttosport in edicola*: Li non ha inviato nessun pagamento ma solo un documento che annuncia il pagamento. Ma senza bonifico. Ora proverà a dare valore a questo fax ma Elliott si trova già in Lussemburgo per l'escussione del pegno. 

Elliott dalla metà della prossima settimana gestirà il Milan. Il fondo dovrebbe immettere 150 mln per i flussi di cassa e per il mercato.


*Il Giornale*: il Milan lunedì sarà di Elliott. Salvo colpi di scena. Possibile un CDA già nella giornata di oggi o al massimo in quella di lunedì. CDA che servirà per ratificare che le quote societarie sono passate al fondo. I legali di Elliott già giovedì si trovano in Lussemburgo. 

Li è convinto di poter tornare ancora in gioco. Han Li e Fassone, come si sa, erano stati a Madrid per incontrare Mendes, intermediario di un acquirente del Golfo Persico interessato al club rossonero. 

Elliott però non sembra intenzionato a concedere altro tempo a Li. Ed anche il fondo cercherà un acquirente.

*Secondo Il Corriere dello Sport,* insieme a Li è sfumato anche Commisso per il futuro del Milan. Commisso avrebbe voluto acquistare il Milan direttamente da Yonghong Li e non da Elliott. Ora con il passaggio del Milan al fondo, difficilmente Commisso rilancerà. Con Li, l'italo americano non aveva rivali. Ora potrebbero rientrare in gioco in Ricketts ed altri gruppi interessati.

*Montanari (Milano Finanza): Non ci risulta nessuna convocazione d'urgenza del CDA del Milan. Prima di ciò il tribunale del Lussemburgo deve confermare l'escussione del pegno sul 100% della Rossoneri Sport da parte di Elliott. Serviranno dai 3 ai 7 giorni. YongHong Li lunedì porta nuovo socio? Ma credete che sia tutto un gioco? Non ci sono i tempi tecnici per Li, le pratiche burocratiche han bisogno di tempo.*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...





Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



La cosa che non é chiara nel Forum é il ruolo che avrebbero Elliot e Li in caso di passaggio ad Elliot.
Mi spiego: é stato detto che Li tratterrebbe l’eccedenza della vendita rispetto ai debiti. Ma a questo punto chi gestisce la vendita? Perché se tutto quello che viene ricavato oltre i 410 milioni andasse a Li, perché mai Elliot dovrebbe sbattersi a fare da advisor di Li e ottenere una cifra piú alta? Inoltre ci sarebbero dei tempi massimi? Nel senso che Elliot potrebbe tenere in pegno il Milan (e di conseguenza la parte residua di Li) senza limite?. Perché Elliot dovrebbe preoccuparsi della salute (tecnica) del Milan quando comunque piú di 410 milioni non porterebbe a casa?

Se invece la gestione passasse alla corte del Lussemburgo, come viene gestito nel mentre il Milan? Che ruolo hanno Elliot e Li? Che tempi ci sono?

Se infine semplicemente Elliot diventa proprietario tout court del Milan senza nulla dovere a Li... perché, dato che non poteva versare i 32 milioni Li non ha venduto a Commisso?

Sarebbe bene che la stampa facesse, una volta tanto, chiarezza su questi quesiti.


----------



## sunburn (7 Luglio 2018)

admin ha scritto:


> *la gazzetta* in edicola: Il milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, ricketts, ross ed il famoso mr x.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...


siamo liberi!


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

*Il Sole 24 Ore: lunedì la verità sul futuro del Milan. Elliott pronto a subentrare ma Li non si arrende. Il cinese punta a far arrivare i soldi lunedì e poi a vendere il club entro venerdì. Parte stia trattando con un russo. Ma potrebbe essere troppo tardi per lui. 

Elliott potrebbe cedere subito il Milan a Commisso, ai Ricketts oppure a Ross. *


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2018)

Aspetto sempre nuove notizie... poi mentre le leggo penso a dove diavolo siamo arrivati.. a come il nano malefico ci abbia distrutto annientando ogni possibilità di rinascita. 
Continuiamo a buttare anni come se niente fosse.. siamo a luglio e già accettiamo che la nuova stagione sia persa. Ci hanno buttato fuori dall’europa e non si è mossa una foglia, neanche mezza parola dal tifo prezzol..organizzato.
Fassone e Mirabelli, di cui mi fidavo, che ogni 10 giorni si rimangiano quanto detto cambiando le carte in tavola.
Il Milan si ama, ma questo non è più amore... è uno stillicidio di sofferenze con un’unica consapevolezza.. quando pensi di avet subito l’umiliazione più grande, nel giro di poco ne arriva un’altra peggiore.


----------



## Maximo (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



Patti? Contenzioso? Assi nella manica? Fax?

Qui c'è solo una certezza e si chiama contratto, con relative clausole. Se Li doveva versare entra la mezzanotte di ieri 32 mln e non lo ha fatto, fine dei giochi.


----------



## unbreakable (7 Luglio 2018)

Lol il "famoso" mr x..invece gli altri che hanno nome e cognome sono degli sconosciuti


----------



## sballotello (7 Luglio 2018)

L'importante sarebbe finire in mano ad usmannov per dire. Non a commisso o altri


----------



## danjr (7 Luglio 2018)

Li ha sempre onorato i suoi debiti...


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

*Tuttosport in edicola: Li non ha inviato nessun pagamento ma solo un documento che annuncia il pagamento. Ma senza bonifico. Ora proverà a dare valore a questo fax ma Elliott si trova già in Lussemburgo per l'escussione del pegno. 

Elliott dalla metà della prossima settimana gestirà il Milan. Il fondo dovrebbe immettere 150 mln per i flussi di cassa e per il mercato. *


----------



## MassimoRE (7 Luglio 2018)

[MENTION=3637]MassimoRE[/MENTION] qui non si parla di giornali.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## kipstar (7 Luglio 2018)

Bon. Adesso lunedì....
Avrà mai fine? Metà ottobre?


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

*Il Giornale: il Milan lunedì sarà di Elliott. Salvo colpi di scena. Possibile un CDA già nella giornata di oggi o al massimo in quella di lunedì. CDA che servirà per ratificare che le quote societarie sono passate al fondo. I legali di Elliott già giovedì si trovano in Lussemburgo. 

Li è convinto di poter tornare ancora in gioco. Han Li e Fassone, come si sa, erano stati a Madrid per incontrare Mendes, intermediario di un acquirente del Golfo Persico interessato al club rossonero. 

Elliott però non sembra intenzionato a concedere altro tempo a Li. Ed anche il fondo cercherà un acquirente.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2018)

kipstar ha scritto:


> Bon. Adesso lunedì....
> Avrà mai fine? Metà ottobre?



È già finita. 

Ora aspettiamo solo di sapere a breve chi ci compra


----------



## sballotello (7 Luglio 2018)

Ed il - 75 di quest'anno lo ripiana elliot?


----------



## sunburn (7 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> La cosa che non é chiara nel Forum é il ruolo che avrebbero Elliot e Li in caso di passaggio ad Elliot.
> Mi spiego: é stato detto che Li tratterrebbe l’eccedenza della vendita rispetto ai debiti. Ma a questo punto chi gestisce la vendita? Perché se tutto quello che viene ricavato oltre i 410 milioni andasse a Li, perché mai Elliot dovrebbe sbattersi a fare da advisor di Li e ottenere una cifra piú alta? Inoltre ci sarebbero dei tempi massimi? Nel senso che Elliot potrebbe tenere in pegno il Milan (e di conseguenza la parte residua di Li) senza limite?. Perché Elliot dovrebbe preoccuparsi della salute (tecnica) del Milan quando comunque piú di 410 milioni non porterebbe a casa?
> 
> Se invece la gestione passasse alla corte del Lussemburgo, come viene gestito nel mentre il Milan? Che ruolo hanno Elliot e Li? Che tempi ci sono?
> ...


Allora, ti faccio un esempio per spiegare meglio(le cifre le invento, cercando di restare il più vicino possibile alla realtà).
Elliott deve avere 300 milioni più 50 di interessi.
Dovrà essere fatta una valutazione del Milan da parte di un perito. Ipotizziamo che questo perito lo valuti 400.
A questo punto Elliott può diventare proprietaria del Milan versando 50 milioni a Li. 
Oppure può decidere di venderlo. Ipotizziamo che lo venda a 600. In questo caso a Li andrebbero ugualmente solo 50 milioni(la valutazione di 400 fatta dal perito meno i 350 spettanti a Elliott). Il resto se lo tiene Elliott.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Luglio 2018)

YHL : ho pagato.
Elliot: ma I soldi dove sono? 
Yhl: ma ho inviato un documento dove c'è scritto che pago. 


Che degrado.... Povero Milan


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Giornale: il Milan lunedì sarà di Elliott. Salvo colpi di scena. Possibile un CDA già nella giornata di oggi o al massimo in quella di lunedì. CDA che servirà per ratificare che le quote societarie sono passate al fondo. I legali di Elliott già giovedì si trovano in Lussemburgo.
> 
> Li è convinto di poter tornare ancora in gioco. Han Li e Fassone, come si sa, erano stati a Madrid per incontrare Mendes, intermediario di un acquirente del Golfo Persico interessato al club rossonero.
> 
> Elliott però non sembra intenzionato a concedere altro tempo a Li. Ed anche il fondo cercherà un acquirente.*



.


----------



## GP7 (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



Quanta approssimazione/confusione nelle notizie.
Ci sono contratti firmati. Se Li, come pare, non ha pagato, non vedo come Elliott possa comportarsi diversamente dall'escutere il pegno e gestirlo come meglio crede. E questa gestione ragionevolmente non dovrebbe in alcun modo prevedere la presenza di Mr. Li.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

*Secondo Il Corriere dello Sport, insieme a Li è sfumato anche Commisso per il futuro del Milan. Commisso avrebbe voluto acquistare il Milan direttamente da Yonghong Li e non da Elliott. Ora con il passaggio del Milan al fondo, difficilmente Commisso rilancerà. Con Li, l'italo americano non aveva rivali. Ora potrebbero rientrare in gioco in Ricketts ed altri gruppi interessati.*


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Il Corriere dello Sport, insieme a Li è sfumato anche Commisso per il futuro del Milan. Commisso avrebbe voluto acquistare il Milan direttamente da Yonghong Li e non da Elliott. Ora con il passaggio del Milan al fondo, difficilmente Commisso rilancerà. Con Li, l'italo americano non aveva rivali. Ora potrebbero rientrare in gioco in Ricketts ed altri gruppi interessati.*



Un altro pupazzo questo questi. E lo si era capito alla grande!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Luglio 2018)

Ad oggi lo zio ELLIOT si è dimostrato quello più interessato veramente al bene Dell Ac Milan e alla sua valutazione anche come asset economico.

1. Presta 300 milioni al cinese per liberarci dal demonio. 
2. Mette la clausola sulle cessioni dei giocatori per non svalutare la rosa. 
3. Mette i 32 milioni mancanti per l aumento di capitale. 

Sarà anche stato per salvaguardare i loro soldi ma sanno proprio lavorare questi...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



Volendo provare a trovare una logica in tutta questa storia senza nè capo nè coda mi viene un terribile timore : che li si presenti con il vero burattinaio.
E il cerchio si chiuderebbe.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ad oggi lo zio ELLIOT si è dimostrato quello più interessato veramente al bene Dell Ac Milan e alla sua valutazione anche come asset economico.
> 
> 1. Presta 300 milioni al cinese per liberarci dal demonio.
> 2. Mette la clausola sulle cessioni dei giocatori per non svalutare la rosa.
> ...



Oppure siamo sempre stati di elliott, fin dal principio.
E ora elliott rivende dopo che tanti soldi sono andati a finire nelle tasche di fininvest.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ad oggi lo zio ELLIOT si è dimostrato quello più interessato veramente al bene Dell Ac Milan e alla sua valutazione anche come asset economico.
> 
> 1. Presta 300 milioni al cinese per liberarci dal demonio.
> 2. Mette la clausola sulle cessioni dei giocatori per non svalutare la rosa.
> ...



manco elliot pensa al bene del milan, quelli pensano solo ai loro interessi, che i loro interessi coincidono con il bene del milan quello è solo merito della casualità


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tuttosport in edicola*: Li non ha inviato nessun pagamento ma solo un documento che annuncia il pagamento. Ma senza bonifico. Ora proverà a dare valore a questo fax ma Elliott si trova già in Lussemburgo per l'escussione del pegno.



Lo avevo fatto filtrare già ieri, ecco il documento in questione:


----------



## sunburn (7 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> manco elliot pensa al bene del milan, quelli pensano solo ai loro interessi, che i loro interessi coincidono con il bene del milan quello è solo merito della casualità



Credo che nella storia recente del calcio l'unico ad aver messo soldi non in vista di un tornaconto sia stato Massimo Moratti.


----------



## AllanX (7 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> manco elliot pensa al bene del milan, quelli pensano solo ai loro interessi, che i loro interessi coincidono con il bene del milan quello è solo merito della casualità



Verissimo ma é già di per sè un enorme passo avanti rispetto a Li che non pensava nemmeno ai suoi stessi interessi ma a quelli di chissà chi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2018)

Che noia dover ancora aspettare. Sono arrivato al limite.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Luglio 2018)

AllanX ha scritto:


> Verissimo ma é già di per sè un enorme passo avanti rispetto a Li che non pensava nemmeno ai suoi stessi interessi ma a quelli di chissà chi



Li pensa eccome agli interessi suoi visto che verrà lautamente pagato per i servigi da prestanome


----------



## sunburn (7 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ad oggi lo zio ELLIOT si è dimostrato quello più interessato veramente al bene Dell Ac Milan e alla sua valutazione anche come asset economico.
> 
> 1. Presta 300 milioni al cinese per liberarci dal demonio.
> 2. Mette la clausola sulle cessioni dei giocatori per non svalutare la rosa.
> ...


Sono un fondo di investimenti. Gestiscono soldi di persone che si affidano a loro per fare altri soldi. Se non avessero saputo lavorare non sarebbero passati da 1 *MILIONE* dell'inizio ai 34 *MILIARDI* attuali. 
Ps: se hai tempo, cerca notizie sulla questione Elliott- Argentina...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Ora il milan sarà valutato il giusto e sarà comprato da un imprenditore veramente interessato.
In mezzo??? Una bella lavanderia a cielo aperto dove tutti ci hanno guadagnato qualcosa : chi ha venduto, chi ha fatto la testa di legno, il fondo, chi ha amministrato, gestito, diretto il milan.
Nel milan inteso come squadra però sono stati immessi bei soldi in mezzo a questa lavanderia e questo fatto mi preoccupa non poco perchè nessuno lascia soldi/valori a chi sopraggiunge.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



Leggete e quotate


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ad oggi lo zio ELLIOT si è dimostrato quello più interessato veramente al bene Dell Ac Milan e alla sua valutazione anche come asset economico.
> 
> 1. Presta 300 milioni al cinese per liberarci dal demonio.
> 2. Mette la clausola sulle cessioni dei giocatori per non svalutare la rosa.
> ...



Va beh ma chi vuol dire  , conserva il suo investimento . 

Non sono buon samaritani è , vivono di questo .


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ora il milan sarà valutato il giusto e sarà comprato da un imprenditore veramente interessato.
> In mezzo??? Una bella lavanderia a cielo aperto dove tutti ci hanno guadagnato qualcosa : chi ha venduto, chi ha fatto la testa di legno, il fondo, chi ha amministrato, gestito, diretto il milan.
> Nel milan inteso come squadra però sono stati immessi bei soldi in mezzo a questa lavanderia e questo fatto mi preoccupa non poco perchè nessuno lascia soldi/valori a chi sopraggiunge.



Se non avessero immesso dei bei soldi come avrebbero fatto a fare i bucati?
Tanto come puoi ben vedere il risultato sportivo al netto di una campagna acquisti che ci avrebbe permesso di prendere Ronaldo (in una situazione normale per il Milan) è stato minimo, ci guadagnano tutti è vero ma nessuno di questi rimarrà a gestire un club così glorioso, a parte Fassone che per altri motivi dopo di noi dovrà darsi ad altro.
Nella gestione spiccia di questi anni capisco perché siamo ormai invendibili, chi investe nel Milan deve essere un pezzo grosso con un progetto solido che parte dal risultato sportivo all'autogestione del club una volta arrivato ai livelli che può raggiungere, se il Milan viene usato in maniera così provinciale qualsiasi proprietà non durerà mai più di un anno o due.
Siamo troppo grandi per essere in mano a dei pirloni che tentano la scalata nel calcio, prima di arrivare a quella dovrebbero essere in grado di avere a che fare con un club, nella storia, secondo a nessuno.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se non avessero immesso dei bei soldi come avrebbero fatto a fare i bucati?
> Tanto come puoi ben vedere il risultato sportivo al netto di una campagna acquisti che ci avrebbe permesso di prendere Ronaldo (in una situazione normale per il Milan) è stato minimo, ci guadagnano tutti è vero ma nessuno di questi rimarrà a gestire un club così glorioso, a parte Fassone che per altri motivi dopo di noi dovrà darsi ad altro.
> Nella gestione spiccia di questi anni capisco perché siamo ormai invendibili, chi investe nel Milan deve essere un pezzo grosso con un progetto solido che parte dal risultato sportivo all'autogestione del club una volta arrivato ai livelli che può raggiungere, se il Milan viene usato in maniera così provinciale qualsiasi proprietà non durerà mai più di un anno o due.
> Siamo troppo grandi per essere in mano a dei pirloni che tentano la scalata nel calcio, prima di arrivare a quella dovrebbero essere in grado di avere a che fare con un club, nella storia, secondo a nessuno.



Però i soldi lavati per rafforzare la squadra alla fin fine gioveranno solo a chi entrerà in possesso del milan ora.
Questo passaggio mi preoccupa non poco.
Forse sbaglio ma avrebbero potuto portare acerbi al milan anzichè bonucci, o politano anzichè calhanoglu. Non credi?
Tanto al rafforzamento tecnico per il bene del milan o per mirare a risultati sportivi non ci credo più. Rientriamo in una speculazione che di sportivo ha nulla.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma chi vuol dire  , conserva il suo investimento .
> 
> Non sono buon samaritani è , vivono di questo .



Però capisci bene che vendendo dei giocatori della rosa, il cinese avrebbe potuto rifinanziare o addirittura estinguere il debito di Elliot... A questi che gli fregava del Milan? Bastava avere indietro i loro soldi con interessi dovuti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Però capisci bene che vendendo dei giocatori della rosa, il cinese avrebbe potuto rifinanziare o addirittura estinguere il debito di Elliot... A questi che gli fregava del Milan? Bastava avere indietro i loro soldi con interessi dovuti.



È ?? 
Guarda che i soldi delle cessioni sono soldi a bilancio del Milan non c’entrano nulla ne con i debiti da Elliot ne con altro. 

Stai facendo confusione.


----------



## sunburn (7 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se non avessero immesso dei bei soldi come avrebbero fatto a fare i bucati?


Sarebbe bastato pagare l'intera cifra di tasca propria al momento del closing invece di chiedere prestiti a destra e a sinistra. Il fatto che ci sia stata un'enorme leva finanziaria è la dimostrazione incontrovertibile che non ci sia stata nessuna "lavanderia". E' stata un'operazione finanziaria azzardata e finita male, come tante altre. Stop. Affermare il contrario equivale a dire che la Terra è piatta. 

Adesso pensiamo al futuro e incrociamo le dita. Io credo che Elliott non sia intenzionata a gestirci a lungo.


----------



## fra29 (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...




Volevo sapere @Aron e @corvorossonero che ne pensavano di questi ultimi sviluppi...
il fatto che Commisso con Elliot si defili mi fa rivalutare quanto scritto da Aron una decina di giorni fa..
Oggi comunque mi sento sollevato.. ieri con un fratello rossonero a mezzanotte ci siamo davvero stretti.in un abbraccio.. come siamo messi!


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però i soldi lavati per rafforzare la squadra alla fin fine gioveranno solo a chi entrerà in possesso del milan ora.
> Questo passaggio mi preoccupa non poco.
> Forse sbaglio ma avrebbero potuto portare acerbi al milan anzichè bonucci, o politano anzichè calhanoglu. Non credi?
> Tanto al rafforzamento tecnico per il bene del milan o per mirare a risultati sportivi non ci credo più. Rientriamo in una speculazione che di sportivo ha nulla.



Beh Mirabelli ha avuto un budget da utilizzare e lo ha utilizzato in quella maniera, lì era a discrezione sua fare un certo tipo di colpi, si è poi dimostrato che senza le garanzie necessarie fare quel mercato da top team è stata la pietra tombale su un progetto che non è mai voluto partire del tutto.
Mirabelli, l'ultimo dei birla, non ne sapeva nulla, lui era tranquillissimo e si gasava man mano che prendeva qualcuno, Fassone d'altro canto sapeva di avere dietro un proprietario semi ignoto ma ha voluto sfruttare l'immagine del Milan per ingrandirsi (per lui è l'ultima grande occasione) e proteggersi da eventuali sanzioni sull'operato quanto meno oscuro della proprietà fittizia del Milan, entrambi hanno toppato sotto questo punto di vista ma in un modo o nell'altro l'affaire Milan è troppo più grande di due semplici dirigenti ex inter e oserei dire pure un po' sprovveduti.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2018)

GP7 ha scritto:


> Quanta approssimazione/confusione nelle notizie.
> Ci sono contratti firmati. Se Li, come pare, non ha pagato, non vedo come Elliott possa comportarsi diversamente dall'escutere il pegno e gestirlo come meglio crede. E questa gestione ragionevolmente non dovrebbe in alcun modo prevedere la presenza di Mr. Li.



Non é cosí semplice.

Come ha illustrato bene nel suo blog Il Re dell’Est, Elliot molto,probabilmente accederá ad una clausola contrattuale tramite la quale puó vitare al posto dei consiglieri di Li (essendo stato rottomil covenant) in CDA ed accettare autonomamente una delle proposte di acquisto fatte. Questo per aggirare il passaggio in tribunale. Ma se al CDA arrivassero due proposte, una maggiormente favorevole alla,posizione di Li e una meno.... é diritto di Elliot rifiutare quella piú favorevole a Li? Li questo potrebbe impugnarlo.

Se ad esempio vengono fatte due offerte : una di un alleato di Singer che ridá tutti soldi ad Elliot e basta e l’altra che ridá tutti i soldi ad Elliot, ma lascia a Li il 20% delle quote di minoranza.... puó Elliot rifiutare la seconda e accettare la,prima?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2018)

Io non ci credo che sto tizio è andato anche in giro per la Cina ad aprire scuole calcio, firmare accordi lol, e poi si ritrova senza nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Beh Mirabelli ha avuto un budget da utilizzare e lo ha utilizzato in quella maniera, lì era a discrezione sua fare un certo tipo di colpi, si è poi dimostrato che senza le garanzie necessarie fare quel mercato da top team è stata la pietra tombale su un progetto che non è mai voluto partire del tutto.
> Mirabelli, l'ultimo dei birla, non ne sapeva nulla, lui era tranquillissimo e si gasava man mano che prendeva qualcuno, Fassone d'altro canto sapeva di avere dietro un proprietario semi ignoto ma ha voluto sfruttare l'immagine del Milan per ingrandirsi (per lui è l'ultima grande occasione) e proteggersi da eventuali sanzioni sull'operato quanto meno oscuro della proprietà fittizia del Milan, entrambi hanno toppato sotto questo punto di vista ma in un modo o nell'altro l'affaire Milan è troppo più grande di due semplici dirigenti ex inter e oserei dire pure un po' sprovveduti.



Si vero, ma quel budget da utilizzare è a mio modesto parere la chiave di tutto.
Che i soldi siano stati spesi male o comunque non nel migliore dei modi è vero ma in mezzo a tutta questa lavanderia abbiamo avuto una bella fetta di soldoni per rafforzare la squadra.
Questo mi preoccupa per due motivi :
-uno perchè dubito che in mezzo a tutte le speculazioni economiche nelle quali siamo stati catapultati i risultati sportivi possano fregare a qualcuna delle componenti;
-due perchè chi ha messo quei soldi può essere solo chi si ritroverà ora il milan tra le mani.
Temo che Li possa presentarsi ora per riprendersi il milan con il vero burattinaio, l'artefice di tutto.
E' cosi assurdo come scenario?


----------



## Controcorrente (7 Luglio 2018)

Per me facciamo i conti senza l'oste (la legge Lussemburghese). Io credo, e così evinco, che sia contrattualizzato un pegno del 100% del Milan in cambio dei 380mln. Quindi niente periti, niente discussioni, niente restituzioni. Li, per accedere al prestito, ha garantito con TUTTO il Milan, non ha pagato e TUTTO il Milan passa ad Elliot, anche se per assurdo mancasse solo un mln da pagare.

Dimenticate le leggi italiane....queste trattative si fanno in Lux proprio per questo!


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é cosí semplice.
> 
> Come ha illustrato bene nel suo blog Il Re dell’Est, Elliot molto,probabilmente accederá ad una clausola contrattuale tramite la quale puó vitare al posto dei consiglieri di Li (essendo stato rottomil covenant) in CDA ed accettare autonomamente una delle proposte di acquisto fatte. Questo per aggirare il passaggio in tribunale. Ma se al CDA arrivassero due proposte, una maggiormente favorevole alla,posizione di Li e una meno.... é diritto di Elliot rifiutare quella piú favorevole a Li? Li questo potrebbe impugnarlo.
> 
> Se ad esempio vengono fatte due offerte : una di un alleato di Singer che ridá tutti soldi ad Elliot e basta e l’altra che ridá tutti i soldi ad Elliot, ma lascia a Li il 20% delle quote di minoranza.... puó Elliot rifiutare la seconda e accettare la,prima?


Le quote saranno tutte pignorate, e vendute per intero. Il ricavato eccedente la capienza del credito, se esistente, verrà consegnato a Li, che comunque non avrà quote. Probabile che Elliott chieda l'assegnazione diretta delle quote pignorate, gratuita fino a concorrenza del proprio credito, a pagamento per l'eccedenza. Dipende dal valore di offerta delle quote, stimato dal Tribunale. Se la stima è pari al debito, Li non vedrà il becco di un quattrino.


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si vero, ma quel budget da utilizzare è a mio modesto parere la chiave di tutto.
> Che i soldi siano stati spesi male o comunque non nel migliore dei modi è vero ma in mezzo a tutta questa lavanderia abbiamo avuto una bella fetta di soldoni per rafforzare la squadra.
> Questo mi preoccupa per due motivi :
> -uno perchè dubito che in mezzo a tutte le speculazioni economiche nelle quali siamo stati catapultati i risultati sportivi possano fregare a qualcuna delle componenti;
> ...



E allora il vero burattinaio non può che essere il nuovo acquirente, sarebbe una maniera pessima di fare le cose, per me è stata semplicemente un'operazione toppata fin dagli inizi, questa era un'operazione che non s'aveva da fare già dallo scorso 3 marzo, tutto faceva pensare che dietro Li non ci fosse o non ci fosse più nessuno, poi è subentrato Fassone che ha chiuso il cerchio ma come ben vedete ognuno fa i propri interessi, da una parte Li che non vuole perderci, da un'altra Fassone che non vuole perdere il Milan e dell'altra ancora Elliott che si prenderà il Milan per poi rivenderlo al migliore offerente.
Entro una settimana sapremo tutto mi sa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo che sto tizio è andato anche in giro per la Cina ad aprire scuole calcio, firmare accordi lol, e poi si ritrova senza nulla.



Come ti dicevo ieri, tutto questo non ha senso . 

Non ha senso che ha mosso 1,5 miliardi e poi perde tutto per 32 milioni . Non ha senso nulla in tutta questa storia, e finirà che non sapremo mai la verità .


----------



## Trumpusconi (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



Rimango scettico... per me non è ancora finita e lunedì avremo brutte sorprese.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2018)

.
[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] basta monopolizzare tutte le discussioni. E quota le news altrimenti verrai bannato.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E allora il vero burattinaio non può che essere il nuovo acquirente, sarebbe una maniera pessima di fare le cose, per me è stata semplicemente un'operazione toppata fin dagli inizi, questa era un'operazione che non s'aveva da fare già dallo scorso 3 marzo, tutto faceva pensare che dietro Li non ci fosse o non ci fosse più nessuno, poi è subentrato Fassone che ha chiuso il cerchio ma come ben vedete ognuno fa i propri interessi, da una parte Li che non vuole perderci, da un'altra Fassone che non vuole perdere il Milan e dell'altra ancora Elliott che si prenderà il Milan per poi rivenderlo al migliore offerente.
> Entro una settimana sapremo tutto mi sa.



Esatto. E' quel che temo : che il burattinaio prima di fare le cose serie abbia lavato un pò di biancheria.
Tanto alla fine tutti ci hanno guadagnato qualcosa, a tutti conveniva e nessuno può aver alcunchè da obiettare o da indagare.
Alla storia consegneremo il racconto di un cinesino temerario che ha provato l'impresa ma ha fallito.
Ti ripeto : nessun pazzo immetterebbe tanti soldi nella rosa senza sapere che un giorno sarà roba sua.
Oggi l'artefice di tutto ciò si ritroverà un progetto tecnico non a zero ma a 5 che è comunque un bel passo avanti.


----------



## Naruto98 (7 Luglio 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Rimango scettico... per me non è ancora finita e lunedì avremo brutte sorprese.



concordo e non smetteró di pensarlo finchè non verró smentito UFFICIALMENTE.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Le quote saranno tutte pignorate, e vendute per intero. Il ricavato eccedente la capienza del credito, se esistente, verrà consegnato a Li, che comunque non avrà quote. Probabile che Elliott chieda l'assegnazione diretta delle quote pignorate, gratuita fino a concorrenza del proprio credito, a pagamento per l'eccedenza. Dipende dal valore di offerta delle quote, stimato dal Tribunale. Se la stima è pari al debito, Li non vedrà il becco di un quattrino.



Penso invece che abbia ragione Felice e che l’intenzione di Elliot sia quella di avvalersi dell’ l’art. 6.4 dello statuto di Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux e far votare direttamente il CDA per l’approvazione di una proposta di acquisto bypassando il tribunale e lasciando Li con un palmo di naso.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ora il milan sarà valutato il giusto e sarà comprato da un imprenditore veramente interessato.
> In mezzo??? Una bella lavanderia a cielo aperto dove tutti ci hanno guadagnato qualcosa : chi ha venduto, chi ha fatto la testa di legno, il fondo, chi ha amministrato, gestito, diretto il milan.
> Nel milan inteso come squadra però sono stati immessi bei soldi in mezzo a questa lavanderia e questo fatto mi preoccupa non poco perchè nessuno lascia soldi/valori a chi sopraggiunge.


Paul Singer una testa di legno di Silvio Berlusconi? Non ha niente di meglio da fare, questo finanziere ebreo newyorchese, tra una scalata a Tim, una a Hyundai, una futura (si dice) ad Alitalia, che perdere tempo a fare il broker straccione di Mediaset. Al massimo, può decidere stamani se scalarla. Profeta, su.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Paul Singer una testa di legno di Silvio Berlusconi? Non ha niente di meglio da fare, questo finanziere ebreo newyorchese, tra una scalata a Tim, una a Hyundai, una futura (si dice) ad Alitalia, che perdere tempo a fare il broker straccione di Mediaset. Al massimo, può decidere stamani se scalarla. Profeta, su.



Io temo che li si presenti lunedi con un presunto acquirente che in realtà sarebbe colui che è dietro tutto fin dal principio.
E il cerchio si chiude. Li manterrebbe delle piccole quote per poi un giorno sparire del tutto.
Non ci credo che LI venga fatto fuori cosi ma non perchè stimi il cinese ma perchè lui conta zero, è sempre contato zero.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Penso invece che abbia ragione Felice e che l’intenzione di Elliot sia quella di avvalersi dell’ l’art. 6.4 dello statuto di Rossoneri Sport Investment Lux e far votare direttamente il CDA per l’approvazione di una proposta di acquisto bypassando il tribunale e lasciando Li con un palmo di naso.


Non ci sono dubbi, se ha intenzione di vendere subito le quote a terzi. Se.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io temo che li si presenti lunedi con un presunto acquirente che in realtà sarebbe colui che è dietro tutto fin dal principio.
> E il cerchio si chiude. Li manterrebbe delle piccole quote per poi un giorno sparire del tutto.
> Non ci credo che LI venga fatto fuori cosi ma non perchè stimi il cinese ma perchè lui conta zero, è sempre contato zero.


Elliott porrà il veto su tutte le proposte di acquisto, la decisione è presa. E si terrà il Milan, almeno per il momento.


----------



## gemy (7 Luglio 2018)

l'unica certezza a livello d'immagine i Berlusconi ne escono in modo vergognoso per propri interessi hanno calpestato la storia di una gloriosa società si vergognino e prendano esempio da altre famiglie tipo moratti


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> È ??
> Guarda che i soldi delle cessioni sono soldi a bilancio del Milan non c’entrano nulla ne con i debiti da Elliot ne con altro.
> 
> Stai facendo confusione.



Non voglio dire cose inesatte (ma in questo caso è molto probabile che stia sbagliando) ma se cedeva giocatori (quindi senza la clausola Elliott) poteva benissimo prendere i soldi per fare quello che li piace... se fa utili per 200 mln (immaginiamo di cedere i buoni e rimpiazzarli con giocatori della primavera)... poi gli utili sono suoi (della controllata ma alla fine è comunque lui).


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Elliott porrà il veto su tutte le proposte di acquisto, la decisione è presa. E si terrà il Milan, almeno per il momento.



Mi risulta poco credibile che un uomo possa spostare tutti questi soldi, avere tutta questa credibilità da parte di certi fondi per poi perdere il milan per...... 32 mln?????
Sarebbe il flop del secolo.
E in mezzo cosa abbiamo? Finivest che incassa una cifra spropositata e che nessuno sano di mente avrebbe pagato ,un nuovo acquirente che si impossessa del milan finalmente a un prezzo normale, un fondo che si guadagna la sua bella fetta...

A me pare assurdo.


----------



## gabuz (7 Luglio 2018)

gemy ha scritto:


> l'unica certezza a livello d'immagine i Berlusconi ne escono in modo vergognoso per propri interessi hanno calpestato la storia di una gloriosa società si vergognino e prendano esempio da altre famiglie tipo moratti



Fidati che la notte dormono beati e tranquilli...


----------



## Controcorrente (7 Luglio 2018)

Oppure.. potreste anche rassegnarvi alla realtà...

Li è un ricco uomo d'affari Cinese (per ricco non intendo certo così ricco da poter avere il Milan), che dal primo giorno in cui è rimasto solo in questa vicenda (inizialmente era in cordata) ha giocato d'azzardo sperando di arrivare un giorno alla quotazione in borsa. Per fare questo ha prima rischiato di perdere 50mln di caparra, poi 100mln poi 250mln...ora.... non ha più Berlusconi come interlocutore e Elliot (che non ha nessun problema a gestire il club a queste condizioni per rivenderlo completamente risanato a una cifra accettabile) al classico "Fax" dell'ultimo giorno per prendere tempo (in cui magari come successo tante volte avrà garantito un pagamento di 5/10mln per prolungare la cosa) Elliot non si è fatta impietosire e ha detto NO! Tutto qui.

La realtà è la più semplice (come quasi sempre) e aiuta anche a vedere le cose nel modo giusto. Elliot può valutare proposte avendo il 100% del Milan (esatto...da quel che mi risulta QUESTO prevede l'accordo) offrendo una squadra a 0 debiti e con un importante valore patrimoniale di giocatori magari a 600mln.

Tutto qui...ed è molto meno preoccupante di come la vedete voi..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Mi risulta poco credibile che un uomo possa spostare tutti questi soldi, avere tutta questa credibilità da parte di certi fondi per poi perdere il milan per...... 32 mln?????
> Sarebbe il flop del secolo.
> E in mezzo cosa abbiamo? Finivest che incassa una cifra spropositata e che nessuno sano di mente avrebbe pagato ,un nuovo acquirente che si impossessa del milan finalmente a un prezzo normale, un fondo che si guadagna la sua bella fetta...
> 
> A me pare assurdo.



Non sono 32 milioni, sono 300 e passa. Probabile che non abbia versato quei soldi perchè consapevole che non avrebbe potuto estinguere il debito di 300 e rotti milioni ad Ottobre.



Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non voglio dire cose inesatte (ma in questo caso è molto probabile che stia sbagliando) ma se cedeva giocatori (quindi senza la clausola Elliott) poteva benissimo prendere i soldi per fare quello che li piace... se fa utili per 200 mln (immaginiamo di cedere i buoni e rimpiazzarli con giocatori della primavera)... poi gli utili sono suoi (della controllata ma alla fine è comunque lui).


Sulla gestione della controllante, ormai lo sappiamo, Elliott, in virtù della golden share detenuta, aveva potere su tutto, anche sulla gestione ordinaria. Nessuna condotta distrattiva sarebbe stata autorizzata da Elliott. In dottrina, una posizione come quella di Elliott all'interno della holding rossonera sarebbe stata definita di socio tiranno. L'espressione, come suol dirsi, è suggestiva.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Oppure.. potreste anche rassegnarvi alla realtà...
> 
> Li è un ricco uomo d'affari Cinese (per ricco non intendo certo così ricco da poter avere il Milan), che dal primo giorno in cui è rimasto solo in questa vicenda (inizialmente era in cordata) ha giocato d'azzardo sperando di arrivare un giorno alla quotazione in borsa. Per fare questo ha prima rischiato di perdere 50mln di caparra, poi 100mln poi 250mln...ora.... non ha più Berlusconi come interlocutore e Elliot (che non ha nessun problema a gestire il club a queste condizioni per rivenderlo completamente risanato a una cifra accettabile) al classico "Fax" dell'ultimo giorno per prendere tempo (in cui magari come successo tante volte avrà garantito un pagamento di 5/10mln per prolungare la cosa) Elliot non si è fatta impietosire e ha detto NO! Tutto qui.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Oppure.. potreste anche rassegnarvi alla realtà...
> 
> Li è un ricco uomo d'affari Cinese (per ricco non intendo certo così ricco da poter avere il Milan), che dal primo giorno in cui è rimasto solo in questa vicenda (inizialmente era in cordata) ha giocato d'azzardo sperando di arrivare un giorno alla quotazione in borsa. Per fare questo ha prima rischiato di perdere 50mln di caparra, poi 100mln poi 250mln...ora.... non ha più Berlusconi come interlocutore e Elliot (che non ha nessun problema a gestire il club a queste condizioni per rivenderlo completamente risanato a una cifra accettabile) al classico "Fax" dell'ultimo giorno per prendere tempo (in cui magari come successo tante volte avrà garantito un pagamento di 5/10mln per prolungare la cosa) Elliot non si è fatta impietosire e ha detto NO! Tutto qui.
> 
> ...


Analisi corretta. Insisterei su quel zero debiti, che moltiplica a dismisura il fair value del nostro club. L'output di questa complessa strategia sarà infatti un club a zero debiti consolidati, caso unico nel panorama calcistico professionistico ad alto livello. Un fattore senza prezzo.


----------



## Wetter (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



Ancora non me la sento di cantare vittoria,state sicuri che ci sarà ancora da penare per liberare il Milan


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Sulla gestione della controllante, ormai lo sappiamo, Elliott, in virtù della golden share detenuta, aveva potere su tutto, anche sulla gestione ordinaria. Nessuna condotta distrattiva sarebbe stata autorizzata da Elliott. In dottrina, una posizione come quella di Elliott all'interno della holding rossonera sarebbe stata definita di socio tiranno. L'espressione, come suol dirsi, è suggestiva.



Si si. Si parlava di un ipotesi dove Elliott non metteva i bastoni tra le ruote a Li con le clausole di non svalutazione della rosa, Golden Share e altro...


----------



## jacky (7 Luglio 2018)

Ma scusate... domanda semplice semplice.
Ma se Li avesse voluto tenersi il Milan, perché in 2 mesi non ha venduto un giocatore (tipo Bonaventura, Suso, Romagnoli, Bonucci, Kessie) e ripagato il piccolo debito a Eliott?
Ma qui mi sembra che manchi proprio l'abc del business e d'altronde l'aver affidato 250 milioni di euro a tre scemi ne è la conferma.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## luis4 (7 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma scusate... domanda semplice semplice.
> Ma se Li avesse voluto tenersi il Milan, perché in 2 mesi non ha venduto un giocatore (tipo Bonaventura, Suso, Romagnoli, Bonucci, Kessie) e ripagato il piccolo debito a Eliott?
> Ma qui mi sembra che manchi proprio l'abc del business e d'altronde l'aver affidato 250 milioni di euro a tre scemi ne è la conferma.



semplicemente non puo svalutare la rosa fino a quando non ripaga tutto il debito a elliot, è un punto fondamentale del contratto di finanziamento.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Oppure.. potreste anche rassegnarvi alla realtà...
> 
> Li è un ricco uomo d'affari Cinese (per ricco non intendo certo così ricco da poter avere il Milan), che dal primo giorno in cui è rimasto solo in questa vicenda (inizialmente era in cordata) ha giocato d'azzardo sperando di arrivare un giorno alla quotazione in borsa. Per fare questo ha prima rischiato di perdere 50mln di caparra, poi 100mln poi 250mln...ora.... non ha più Berlusconi come interlocutore e Elliot (che non ha nessun problema a gestire il club a queste condizioni per rivenderlo completamente risanato a una cifra accettabile) al classico "Fax" dell'ultimo giorno per prendere tempo (in cui magari come successo tante volte avrà garantito un pagamento di 5/10mln per prolungare la cosa) Elliot non si è fatta impietosire e ha detto NO! Tutto qui.
> 
> ...



Speriamo sia cosi, lo vorrei con tutto il cuore.
L'unica cosa che non mi torna è che se io dovessi acquistare un appartamento e avessi difficoltà a racimolare i soldi di certo non mi avventurerei in spese folli per l'arredamento : prima mi impegno a completare l'operazione e poi penso al resto, come è ovvio che sia.
Questo milan invece è stato 'arredato' prima che fosse acquistato o perfezionato l'acquisto.
Questo punto non mi torna.
Chi o cosa può obbligarmi a rafforzare una squadra investendo pesantemente?
Quella campagna acquisti faraonica faceva a tutti credere che dietro vi fosse un gigante, lo ha pensato anche la uefa del resto per poi bocciarci senza appello.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Luglio 2018)

Sarebbe l'inizio della rinascita. La speranza di avere finalmente una società normale.


----------



## Davidoff (7 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Speriamo sia cosi, lo vorrei con tutto il cuore.
> L'unica cosa che non mi torna è che se io dovessi acquistare un appartamento e avessi difficoltà a racimolare i soldi di certo non mi avventurerei in spese folli per l'arredamento : prima mi impegno a completare l'operazione e poi penso al resto, come è ovvio che sia.
> Questo milan invece è stato 'arredato' prima che fosse acquistato o perfezionato l'acquisto.
> Questo punto non mi torna.
> ...



Credo che i grossi investimenti sul mercato facessero parte dell'accordo di vendita stipulato con Berlusconi, era costretto a farli. Il fatto che abbiano dovuto andare all-in in una sola sessione probabilmente gli ha complicato ancora di più le cose. Penso sia stata l'unica cosa positiva fatta dal nano in questa faccenda.


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma scusate... domanda semplice semplice.
> Ma se Li avesse voluto tenersi il Milan, perché in 2 mesi non ha venduto un giocatore (tipo Bonaventura, Suso, Romagnoli, Bonucci, Kessie) e ripagato il piccolo debito a Eliott?
> Ma qui mi sembra che manchi proprio l'abc del business e d'altronde l'aver affidato 250 milioni di euro a tre scemi ne è la conferma.



C'è proprio una clausola voluta da Elliott che impedisce tutto questo, che impedisce che Yonghong Li venda tutti i giocatori e scappi con il malloppo in mano. Mica sono fessi quelli di Elliott: loro lavorano con un pool di legali da far paura, e inseriscono delle clausole che mettono in ginocchio intere nazioni, figurati sto cinese pazzo. Se lo girano e rigirano come vogliono.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma scusate... domanda semplice semplice.
> Ma se Li avesse voluto tenersi il Milan, perché in 2 mesi non ha venduto un giocatore (tipo Bonaventura, Suso, Romagnoli, Bonucci, Kessie) e ripagato il piccolo debito a Eliott?
> Ma qui mi sembra che manchi proprio l'abc del business e d'altronde l'aver affidato 250 milioni di euro a tre scemi ne è la conferma.


Come detto, jacky, il non depauperamento del patrimonio del club era uno dei covenants imposti da Elliott alla proprietà per la gestione straordinaria, pena la risoluzione anticipata del finanziamento. In parole grosse, il messaggio di Elliott è stato questo: per pagare il mio credito, ti do tutto il tempo convenuto, diciotto mesi, vai dove vuoi, paga come vuoi, ma non toccare il patrimonio del Milan, se non per necessità relative al Milan stesso, e non per pagare i tuoi debiti contratti da soggetti esterni al club. Così è stato.


----------



## Moffus98 (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



Spero solo che facciano fuori Fassone e Mirabelli, perchè stanno facendo più danni della grandine. Comunque si è capito che anche questa stagione è andata, dobbiamo guardare già alla prossima. Si parla anche di Usmanov, e il profilo coincide con l'identikit del mister x asiatico. Usmanov secondo me sarebbe l'unico in grado di risollevarci davvero, ha un patrimonio di 12 miliardi di dollari ed è azionario della Gazprom che da sola fattura più di 100 miliardi di dollari con utili che superano i 3 miliardi. Io spero in Usmanov.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Credo che i grossi investimenti sul mercato facessero parte dell'accordo di vendita stipulato con Berlusconi, era costretto a farli. Il fatto che abbiano dovuto andare all-in in una sola sessione probabilmente gli ha complicato ancora di più le cose. Penso sia stata l'unica cosa positiva fatta dal nano in questa faccenda.



E ti pare credibile che il proprietario uscente possa chiedere qualcosa oltre al prezzo??
Del resto ha chiesto pure un bel malloppo che ha incassato fino all'ultimo euro.
Al mio paese chi vende incassa e leva il disturbo.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> C'è proprio una clausola voluta da Elliott che impedisce tutto questo, che impedisce che Yonghong Li venda tutti i giocatori e scappi con il malloppo in mano. Mica sono fessi quelli di Elliott: loro lavorano con un pool di legali da far paura, e inseriscono delle clausole che mettono in ginocchio intere nazioni, figurati sto cinese pazzo. Se lo girano e rigirano come vogliono.



Berlusconi ha imposto una campagna faraonica di rafforzamento, elliott impedisce di indebolire il valore del parco giocatori e quindi del club.
In mezzo abbiamo il fesso, quello che prima spende e poi non può incassare.


----------



## jacky (7 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> semplicemente non puo svalutare la rosa fino a quando non ripaga tutto il debito a elliot, è un punto fondamentale del contratto di finanziamento.



Vendere un calciatore di 30-31 anni non mi sembra svalutare...
Non penso che non avesse neanche il potere di fare un'operazione in uscita.
Oppure semplicemente ne vendi uno ora a 30 e ne compri un altro dello stesso valore con pagamento in 4 anni (come fa la Juventus).
Ma ripeto... qui manca proprio l'abc del business.

Resto della mia idea... che dietro ci sia qualcosa di molto più grande, e questi rimborsi e tassi altissimi siano tutte panzane per inquinare la realtà e spostare l'attenzione.
Non a caso siamo al 7 luglio e nessuno sa niente.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Vendere un calciatore di 30-31 anni non mi sembra svalutare...
> Non penso che non avesse neanche il potere di fare un'operazione in uscita.
> Oppure semplicemente ne vendi uno ora a 30 e ne compri un altro dello stesso valore con pagamento in 4 anni (come fa la Juventus).
> Ma ripeto... qui manca proprio l'abc del business.
> ...



C'è una clausola molto chiara: Li deve pagare con i suoi soldi,non con quelli ricavati dalle cessioni!!! Non c'entra la svalutazione


----------



## Davidoff (7 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Berlusconi ha imposto una campagna faraonica di rafforzamento, elliott impedisce di indebolire il valore del parco giocatori e quindi del club.
> In mezzo abbiamo il fesso, quello che prima spende e poi non può incassare.



Che Berlusconi abbia inserito una clausola sugli investimenti da fare sul mercato ti pare strano? Se non ricordo male anche lui subì una cosa del genere l'estate in cui comprammo Bacca, Romagnoli e Bertolacci, c'era Mr. Bee che avrebbe preso il Milan a patto che lui investisse un centinaio di milioni sul mercato. 
Con Elliott è stato costretto ad accettare anche le virgole visto che senza di loro non poteva effettuare il closing, ed Elliott ha tutto l'interesse a non indebolire un futuro asset. Non mi pare per niente strano sinceramente. Cinesi con la mentalità di Li ce ne sono molti, gente che gioca d'azzardo in modo pesante sia sul lavoro che nella vita privata.


----------



## jacky (7 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> C'è una clausola molto chiara: Li deve pagare con i suoi soldi,non con quelli ricavati dalle cessioni!!! Non c'entra la svalutazione



Hai ragione... ma perdere tutto per perdere tutto io me la sarei comunque giocata questa carta.
Invece immobilismo totale.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Luglio 2018)

Spero che adesso nessuno abbia su dubbi sul tipo di operazione che è stata fatta utilizzando il Milan.
Maledetti nano.


Comunque bene dai, potrebbe essere l'inizio della VERA fine dell'era precedente.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Che Berlusconi abbia inserito una clausola sugli investimenti da fare sul mercato ti pare strano? Se non ricordo male anche lui subì una cosa del genere l'estate in cui comprammo Bacca, Romagnoli e Bertolacci, c'era Mr. Bee che avrebbe preso il Milan a patto che lui investisse un centinaio di milioni sul mercato.
> Con Elliott è stato costretto ad accettare anche le virgole visto che senza di loro non poteva effettuare il closing, ed Elliott ha tutto l'interesse a non indebolire un futuro asset. Non mi pare per niente strano sinceramente. Cinesi con la mentalità di Li ce ne sono molti, gente che gioca d'azzardo in modo pesante sia sul lavoro che nella vita privata.



Si mi pare molto strano.
Anche perchè a conti fatti tre debiti ripagati, fininvest accontentata e rosa rinforzata mi pare che Li sia più un misterioso benefattore che un investitore.
Oggi abbiamo un milan 'pulito'.
Tutto ciò può giovare solo a chi subentrerà.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Luglio 2018)

*Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale, oggi si terra' un CDA straordinario, possibili novita' in arrivo.*


----------



## 7vinte (7 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale, oggi si terra' un CDA straordinario, possibili novita' in arrivo.*



Bene. Sapremo di piu alle 12 quando ci sarà la prima edizione in diretta del giorno di Sky sport


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (7 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Oppure.. potreste anche rassegnarvi alla realtà...
> 
> Li è un ricco uomo d'affari Cinese (per ricco non intendo certo così ricco da poter avere il Milan), che dal primo giorno in cui è rimasto solo in questa vicenda (inizialmente era in cordata) ha giocato d'azzardo sperando di arrivare un giorno alla quotazione in borsa. Per fare questo ha prima rischiato di perdere 50mln di caparra, poi 100mln poi 250mln...ora.... non ha più Berlusconi come interlocutore e Elliot (che non ha nessun problema a gestire il club a queste condizioni per rivenderlo completamente risanato a una cifra accettabile) al classico "Fax" dell'ultimo giorno per prendere tempo (in cui magari come successo tante volte avrà garantito un pagamento di 5/10mln per prolungare la cosa) Elliot non si è fatta impietosire e ha detto NO! Tutto qui.
> 
> ...


A mio parere non sei molto lontano dalla verità...
Sulla parte evidenziata poi....spero che due anni di ''governi ombra'' e ''ruggiti huaronghiani'' siano seviti da lezione...


----------



## sunburn (7 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale, oggi si terra' un CDA straordinario, possibili novita' in arrivo.*


Diventeremo ufficialmente di Elliott. Ripeto la mia sensazione: entro settimana prossima conosceremo il nome del nuovo proprietario e potremo tornare a interessarci solo di calcio. Ce lo meritiamo, finalmente!


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non voglio dire cose inesatte (ma in questo caso è molto probabile che stia sbagliando) ma se cedeva giocatori (quindi senza la clausola Elliott) poteva benissimo prendere i soldi per fare quello che li piace... se fa utili per 200 mln (immaginiamo di cedere i buoni e rimpiazzarli con giocatori della primavera)... poi gli utili sono suoi (della controllata ma alla fine è comunque lui).



Ma no


----------



## gabuz (7 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> C'è una clausola molto chiara: Li deve pagare con i suoi soldi,non con quelli ricavati dalle cessioni!!! Non c'entra la svalutazione



Ormai ci hanno ridotti a non essere più tifosi ma contabili. 
Se vendo un giocatore di 30-31 ma che è tra i più forti in rosa ho una svalutazione tecnica.
Allora se il Barça vende Messi fa un affare e la Juve sbaglia a prendere Ronaldo... sono vecchi


----------



## mandraghe (7 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale, oggi si terra' un CDA straordinario, possibili novita' in arrivo.*



Se fosse davvero così allora direi che ci siamo, un CDA di sabato già di per sè dovrebbe essere foriero di grosse novità.


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Luglio 2018)

Occupation	: Investor and philanthropist, president of AC Milan

wikipedia regala sempre emozioni ahahahah usmanov


----------



## luis4 (7 Luglio 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Diventeremo ufficialmente di Elliott. Ripeto la mia sensazione: entro settimana prossima conosceremo il nome del nuovo proprietario e potremo tornare a interessarci solo di calcio. Ce lo meritiamo, finalmente!



anche no, entro fine mese direi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma scusate... domanda semplice semplice.
> Ma se Li avesse voluto tenersi il Milan, perché in 2 mesi non ha venduto un giocatore (tipo Bonaventura, Suso, Romagnoli, Bonucci, Kessie) e ripagato il piccolo debito a Eliott?
> Ma qui mi sembra che manchi proprio l'abc del business e d'altronde l'aver affidato 250 milioni di euro a tre scemi ne è la conferma.





luis4 ha scritto:


> semplicemente non puo svalutare la rosa fino a quando non ripaga tutto il debito a elliot, è un punto fondamentale del contratto di finanziamento.



Ragazziiiiiiii non c’entra niente il debito contratto con Elliot e il calciomercato . Sono due cose completamente diverse.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale, oggi si terra' un CDA straordinario, possibili novita' in arrivo.*



E' una notizia già postata ore fa. E non è sicuro che sia oggi. Qui c'è tutto, come sempre prima di tutti gli altri. Basta leggere.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...




.


----------



## Controcorrente (7 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> A mio parere non sei molto lontano dalla verità...
> Sulla parte evidenziata poi....spero che due anni di ''governi ombra'' e ''ruggiti huaronghiani'' siano seviti da lezione...



Io ho riportato i fatti, che non hanno nulla di non credibile (e fonti a certificarli), mentre voi preferite credere a storielle che non sono sostenibili economicamente. Servirebbe qualcuno che vi spiegasse come si fa veramente riciclaggio...anche di cifre elevatissime...e capireste.


----------



## Roccoro (7 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come ti dicevo ieri, tutto questo non ha senso .
> 
> Non ha senso che ha mosso 1,5 miliardi e poi perde tutto per 32 milioni . Non ha senso nulla in tutta questa storia, e finirà che non sapremo mai la verità .



La verità è che sappiamo il peccato ma non il peccatore....


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Oppure.. potreste anche rassegnarvi alla realtà...
> 
> Li è un ricco uomo d'affari Cinese (per ricco non intendo certo così ricco da poter avere il Milan), che dal primo giorno in cui è rimasto solo in questa vicenda (inizialmente era in cordata) ha giocato d'azzardo sperando di arrivare un giorno alla quotazione in borsa. Per fare questo ha prima rischiato di perdere 50mln di caparra, poi 100mln poi 250mln...ora.... non ha più Berlusconi come interlocutore e Elliot (che non ha nessun problema a gestire il club a queste condizioni per rivenderlo completamente risanato a una cifra accettabile) al classico "Fax" dell'ultimo giorno per prendere tempo (in cui magari come successo tante volte avrà garantito un pagamento di 5/10mln per prolungare la cosa) Elliot non si è fatta impietosire e ha detto NO! Tutto qui.
> 
> ...



No, ma che dici. In mezzo ci sono le scie chimiche, gombloddi, in realtà Gattuso è l'allenatore dell'Inter


----------



## Willy Wonka (7 Luglio 2018)

*Montanari (Milano Finanza): Non ci risulta nessuna convocazione d'urgenza del CDA del Milan. Prima di ciò il tribunale del Lussemburgo deve confermare l'escussione del pegno sul 100% della Rossoneri Sport da parte di Elliott. Serviranno dai 3 ai 7 giorni. YongHong Li lunedì porta nuovo socio? Ma credete che sia tutto un gioco? Non ci sono i tempi tecnici per Li, le pratiche burocratiche han bisogno di tempo. *


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## luis4 (7 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Non ci risulta nessuna convocazione d'urgenza del CDA del Milan. Prima di ciò il tribunale del Lussemburgo deve confermare l'escussione del pegno sul 100% della Rossoneri Sport da parte di Elliott. Serviranno dai 3 ai 7 giorni. YongHong Li lunedì porta nuovo socio? Ma credete che sia tutto un gioco? Non ci sono i tempi tecnici per Li, le pratiche burocratiche han bisogno di tempo. *



uno dei pochi che ragiona con la logica. siamo di elliot, fine.


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> E' una notizia già postata ore fa. E non è sicuro che sia oggi. Qui c'è tutto, come sempre prima di tutti gli altri. Basta leggere.



Non ci avevo fatto caso


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non voglio dire cose inesatte (ma in questo caso è molto probabile che stia sbagliando) ma se cedeva giocatori (quindi senza la clausola Elliott) poteva benissimo prendere i soldi per fare quello che li piace... se fa utili per 200 mln (immaginiamo di cedere i buoni e rimpiazzarli con giocatori della primavera)... poi gli utili sono suoi (della controllata ma alla fine è comunque lui).



Quello che intendevo io.... Senza la clausola di Elliot, nulla vietava a YHL di vendere Donnarumma, suso, Bonucci e ripagare elliot per poi fare mercato con Reina, strinic e halilovic. 

.... Poi magari sbaglio io..... Eh....


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Non ci risulta nessuna convocazione d'urgenza del CDA del Milan. Prima di ciò il tribunale del Lussemburgo deve confermare l'escussione del pegno sul 100% della Rossoneri Sport da parte di Elliott. Serviranno dai 3 ai 7 giorni. YongHong Li lunedì porta nuovo socio? Ma credete che sia tutto un gioco? Non ci sono i tempi tecnici per Li, le pratiche burocratiche han bisogno di tempo. *



.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Come ti dicevo ieri, tutto questo non ha senso .
> 
> Non ha senso che ha mosso 1,5 miliardi e poi perde tutto per 32 milioni . Non ha senso nulla in tutta questa storia, e *finirà che non sapremo mai la verità* .



La sappiamo la verità, solo che non possiamo provarla.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Luglio 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Ma scusate... domanda semplice semplice.
> Ma se Li avesse voluto tenersi il Milan, perché in 2 mesi non ha venduto un giocatore (tipo Bonaventura, Suso, Romagnoli, Bonucci, Kessie) e ripagato il piccolo debito a Eliott?
> Ma qui mi sembra che manchi proprio l'abc del business e d'altronde l'aver affidato 250 milioni di euro a tre scemi ne è la conferma.



Appunto quello che si diceva prima.... Perché Elliot ha messo il veto su questi comportamenti. 

Non si poteva vendere asset ( giocatori e altro) per ripagare i debiti. E questo vero ci ha salvato il chiurlo


----------



## Pampu7 (7 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Non ci risulta nessuna convocazione d'urgenza del CDA del Milan. Prima di ciò il tribunale del Lussemburgo deve confermare l'escussione del pegno sul 100% della Rossoneri Sport da parte di Elliott. Serviranno dai 3 ai 7 giorni. YongHong Li lunedì porta nuovo socio? Ma credete che sia tutto un gioco? Non ci sono i tempi tecnici per Li, le pratiche burocratiche han bisogno di tempo. *



Sto Montanari mi sembra il più serio di tutti e penso proprio stiano così le cose, già lunedì sapremo qualcosa ma ci vorrà tutta settimana per venirne a una


----------



## kipstar (7 Luglio 2018)

Vi faccio notare come anche in questo frangente ci sia comunque poca chiarezza, molte voci....molte versioni....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2018)

Pampu7 ha scritto:


> Sto Montanari mi sembra il più serio di tutti e penso proprio stiano così le cose, già lunedì sapremo qualcosa ma ci vorrà tutta settimana per venirne a una



Montanari è stato l'unico che ha previsto l'esito finale con più di una settimana d'anticipo.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (7 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Io ho riportato i fatti, che non hanno nulla di non credibile (e fonti a certificarli), mentre voi preferite credere a storielle che non sono sostenibili economicamente. *Servirebbe qualcuno che vi spiegasse come **si fa veramente riciclaggio...anche di cifre elevatissime...e capireste. *


Ad essere sinceri qua dentro sono uno dei pochi a non credere alla storia del riciclaggio...anche se non giurerei sul fatto che una delle tante caparre non sia arrivata dalla filiale di Nassau del Credito Brianzolo


----------



## danjr (7 Luglio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> La sappiamo la verità, solo che non possiamo provarla.



Oddio, quelle sono supposizioni. Può anche esser che li avesse davvero investitori cinesi alle spalle ma non hanno potuto più palesarsi per motivi di governo. Comunque parliamo di fatti non di supposizioni


----------



## 7vinte (7 Luglio 2018)

Ma sky non ha detto nulla?


----------



## alcyppa (7 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Oddio, quelle sono supposizioni. Può anche esser che li avesse davvero investitori cinesi alle spalle ma non hanno potuto più palesarsi per motivi di governo. Comunque parliamo di fatti non di supposizioni



NESSUNO fa un investimento di oltre un miliardo e lo perde per 32 milioni.

Come nessuno che fa un investimento del genere non si muove costantemente in prima persona per essere a Milano e davanti all'UEFA nei momenti decisivi.

A me pare palese che sto Li sia stato fatto sparire nel momento in cui è andata in vacca tutta la lavanderia e non si potesse più tirare realmente avanti (non con lui almeno).


Poi oh, pensatela come volete ma io personalmente non ho dubbi.



Adesso vediamo se molla davvero la presa e ci lascia in pace o se proveranno a mettere di nuovo su qualche porcheria.


----------



## ignaxio (7 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma sky non ha detto nulla?



Ho avuto un’illuminazione..
Mendes, amico di Fossone, ha aperto l’operazione CR7 per distrarre tutti e tutti giornali dalla questione societaria del Milan. 

Martedì il Milan è venduto senza distrazioni e CR7 va al MANCHESTER 
Olèeee tutto chiaro!


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riportato da Il Giornale, oggi si terra' un CDA straordinario, possibili novita' in arrivo.*


Movimenti in casa Milan. Zona dimissioni.


----------



## edoardo (7 Luglio 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Aspetto sempre nuove notizie... poi mentre le leggo penso a dove diavolo siamo arrivati.. a come il nano malefico ci abbia distrutto annientando ogni possibilità di rinascita.
> Continuiamo a buttare anni come se niente fosse.. siamo a luglio e già accettiamo che la nuova stagione sia persa. Ci hanno buttato fuori dall’europa e non si è mossa una foglia, neanche mezza parola dal tifo prezzol..organizzato.
> Fassone e Mirabelli, di cui mi fidavo, che ogni 10 giorni si rimangiano quanto detto cambiando le carte in tavola.
> Il Milan si ama, ma questo non è più amore... è uno stillicidio di sofferenze con un’unica consapevolezza.. quando pensi di avet subito l’umiliazione più grande, nel giro di poco ne arriva un’altra peggiore.



Un giorno,il tempo è galantuomo,sapremo chi avrà architettato tutto ciò e qualcuno,spero,chiederà conto del fatto.Se quello che penso fosse vero vorrei che il sospettato passasse le stesse umiliazioni che stanno subendo i tifosi milanisti,anzi sofferenze triplicate.Intanto ho disdettato premium e mi augurerei che lo facessero tutti.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Ad essere sinceri qua dentro sono uno dei pochi a non credere alla storia del riciclaggio...anche se non giurerei sul fatto che una delle tante caparre non sia arrivata dalla filiale di Nassau del Credito Brianzolo


Questa è molto carina.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2018)

C'è ancora chi sostiene che Li abbia perso tutto per 32 milioni, e invece il debito è quasi di 10 volte superiore a 32 milioni.
Perchè mettere 32 milioni se sai di non poter rifinanziare il debito a breve?
Li non ha perso tutto per 32 milioni, visto che ne doveva cacciare altri 300 a breve...


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Non ci risulta nessuna convocazione d'urgenza del CDA del Milan. Prima di ciò il tribunale del Lussemburgo deve confermare l'escussione del pegno sul 100% della Rossoneri Sport da parte di Elliott. Serviranno dai 3 ai 7 giorni. YongHong Li lunedì porta nuovo socio? Ma credete che sia tutto un gioco? Non ci sono i tempi tecnici per Li, le pratiche burocratiche han bisogno di tempo. *


Ancora con Mister X? Ma se ormai si conviene che Singer il Milan se lo tiene...


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> C'è ancora chi sostiene che Li abbia perso tutto per 32 milioni, e invece il debito è quasi di 10 volte superiore a 32 milioni.
> Perchè mettere 32 milioni se sai di non poter rifinanziare il debito a breve?
> Li non ha perso tutto per 32 milioni, visto che ne doveva cacciare altri 300 a breve...


Li avrebbe messo quei 32 solo se avesse avuto certezza di rifinanziare, o di vendere a condizioni migliori. Né l'uno, né l'altro, indi ha mandato un generico impegno a pagare, in futuro. In altri termini, nulla.


----------



## koti (7 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ancora con Mister X? Ma se ormai si conviene che Singer il Milan se lo tiene...



Adesso le probabilità di vedere ribaltata la sentenza al TAS aumentano tantissimo o sbaglio? Il debito verso Elliott, ovviamente, non esiste più, e inoltre avremo finalmente una proprietà, seppur trattasi di un fondo, definita e riconoscibile. Quindi non vedo motivi per cui dovrebbero confermare l'esclusione dalle coppe.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Adesso le probabilità di vedere ribaltata la sentenza al TAS aumentano tantissimo o sbaglio? Il debito verso Elliott, ovviamente, non esiste più, e inoltre avremo finalmente una proprietà, seppur trattasi di un fondo, definita e riconoscibile. Quindi non vedo motivi per cui dovrebbero confermare l'esclusione dalle coppe.



Dando per fatto il passaggio ad Elliot, direi che ci sono buone probabilità.. Speriamo di partecipare e vincere sta coppa in faccia a tutto e tutti


----------



## Controcorrente (7 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Adesso le probabilità di vedere ribaltata la sentenza al TAS aumentano tantissimo o sbaglio? Il debito verso Elliott, ovviamente, non esiste più, e inoltre avremo finalmente una proprietà, seppur trattasi di un fondo, definita e riconoscibile. Quindi non vedo motivi per cui dovrebbero confermare l'esclusione dalle coppe.



Soprattutto la sentenza viene sconfessata dai fatti prima del ricorso...la situazione ideale:

- Tesi d'accusa: non ci sono garanzie di continuità
- Difesa: non esiste club più al sicuro del Milan perchè è garantito da un fondo con 30mld di patrimonio che è pronto a subentrare
- -> Condanna non credendo alla cosa

Ora, prima del ricorso, c'è la prova incontrastabile che aveva ragione la difesa e non l'accusa...


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> C'è ancora chi sostiene che Li abbia perso tutto per 32 milioni, e invece il debito è quasi di 10 volte superiore a 32 milioni.
> Perchè mettere 32 milioni se sai di non poter rifinanziare il debito a breve?
> Li non ha perso tutto per 32 milioni, visto che ne doveva cacciare altri 300 a breve...



Mi riferivo a questo step, uno step da 32 mln.
Il debito(300 mln) sarebbe stato uno step per ottobre.
Ma del resto prendendo il milan cosa pensava di fare? Servono soldi, tanti soldi.
Li non ha perso il milan per 32 mln ma per 300 ok, ma quanto ha perso in un anno ????


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2018)

Noi siamo i capostipiti delle sorprese


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2018)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Io ho riportato i fatti, che non hanno nulla di non credibile (e fonti a certificarli), mentre voi preferite credere a storielle che non sono sostenibili economicamente. Servirebbe qualcuno che vi spiegasse come si fa veramente riciclaggio...anche di cifre elevatissime...e capireste.



Però in tutta questa storia abbiamo visto che è possibile che un carneade acquisti il milan, che sposti soldi da paradisi fiscali, che si possono creare scatole cinesi che mai nessuno potrà aprire e decifrare.
Non è riciclaggio? Di certo non è l'elogio della trasparenza.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Adesso le probabilità di vedere ribaltata la sentenza al TAS aumentano tantissimo o sbaglio? Il debito verso Elliott, ovviamente, non esiste più, e inoltre avremo finalmente una proprietà, seppur trattasi di un fondo, definita e riconoscibile. Quindi non vedo motivi per cui dovrebbero confermare l'esclusione dalle coppe.


Era il passaggio che si leggeva tra le righe del provvedimento della Camera Giudicante della Uefa per ottenere almeno la sospensione della squalifica, in sede conciliativa, in limine all'avvio del giudizio davanti al Tas di Losanna.


----------



## alcyppa (7 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Era il passaggio che si leggeva tra le righe del provvedimento della Camera Giudicante della Uefa per ottenere almeno la sospensione della squalifica, in sede conciliativa, in limine all'avvio del giudizio davanti al Tas di Losanna.



Esatto, ci avevano lasciato un bel portone aperto.

Vediamo adesso cosa succede.


----------



## First93 (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta* in edicola: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



Secondo me non ha versato i famosi 32 non perché non li ha, ma perché hanno deciso di presentarsi al TAS con un proprietario credibile, Elliot, per provare a ribaltare la sentenza della UEFA. Dopo un investimento del genere, perdere tutto per 32 milioni mi sembra una pazzia... Se fosse davvero Li il proprietario, probabilmente avrebbe versato i soldi e provato a vendere o rifinanziare entro ottobre, invece per come sono andate le cose è quasi palese che il cinese sia un prestanome...


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Volevo sapere @Aron e @corvorossonero che ne pensavano di questi ultimi sviluppi...
> il fatto che Commisso con Elliot si defili mi fa rivalutare quanto scritto da Aron una decina di giorni fa..
> Oggi comunque mi sento sollevato.. ieri con un fratello rossonero a mezzanotte ci siamo davvero stretti.in un abbraccio.. come siamo messi!



sinceramente il fatto che molti ancora pensano che Li sia un giocatore d'azzardo mi fa strano. Ma più evidenze di queste cosa si cerca? boh. Comunque Commisso parte del giochino non credo, anche perché la valutazione che deva al pacchetto milan era congrua al valore al netto dei debiti. Se fosse stato parte integrante del teatrino avrebbe sicuramente offerto di più. Elliott comunque fa parte di tutta l'operazione  però finalmente si potrà procedere verso una cessione (non so quando) vera.


----------



## fra29 (7 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sinceramente il fatto che molti ancora pensano che Li sia un giocatore d'azzardo mi fa strano. Ma più evidenze di queste cosa si cerca? boh. Comunque Commisso parte del giochino non credo, anche perché la valutazione che deva al pacchetto milan era congrua al valore al netto dei debiti. Se fosse stato parte integrante del teatrino avrebbe sicuramente offerto di più. Elliott comunque fa parte di tutta l'operazione  però finalmente si potrà procedere verso una cessione (non so quando) vera.



Ma quindi B praticamente si prende i suoi soldi delle IV però ha ceduto il Milan a zero?
possibile?


----------

